# No original at all.



## Myrodine (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, five years ago I smoked a joint. (wasn't use too) And well I felt as if my ego where dying and the next morning Dp/Dr comes. I have been feeling gulity during a while about it, because I smoked 2 3 times MJ before and I always felt truly bad as if it where never gonna live. Since I got it (24h/24h( I travelled a lot thinking it will be ok but in fact, for me, to have a healthy life does not make it better. It's a neurological problem in my own point of view. I went by my own two times in a sanatorium where there told me bulshit XD Than I where schizotipic or depression and blabla In switzerland they even don't know the word depersonalisation. I never had psychosis my father suffer from it (and that use to affraid me a lot) But after 5 years of psychiatrist I know what I have. I tried Cymbalta, abilify, Solian, Risperdal and well now I'm trying to find naltrexone or naloxone by my own because all the psychiatrist I'v met known less about it than me. I can almost graduate in psychiatry since i'm reading articles every nights XD. 
I truly miss myself.I use to be awsome XD I even do not what anxety meant before dp.

And weel that's all I hope we will win the fight^^And I'm almost every time on the web if someone wants to speak, I feel badly alone since nobody understand it. =)


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

I feel alienated time to time as well; how can other people relate to me when I have no concept of "me"?

Nonetheless, we all can relate, we all understand, you are not alone


----------



## Myrodine (Jul 28, 2014)

=D The thing who's hardest for me is the lack of emotions. In my own opinion it's the root of dp, because you loose your spontaneity and reactivity to others acts so your own definition disapear because your don't feel the way who makes your own true. To react to love to hate to choose etc. I think if the emotions come back the dp desapear. (or it became a silly sensation of floting who is more than bearable). But well as I see there is a lot of recovery story and that give me the taste of fighting. After all I have nothing to loose on trying to beat it up! =D

It's truly relaxing to known than I'm not alone. ^^


----------

